

All YC Companies Sorted by Alexa Traffic Rank - jwblackwell
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/16OYQfKWQVJgYkGKJdpabY_59WGjlSqKR05J3ATgg6mw/edit#gid=0

======
JohnTHaller
If I'd have gotten into YC, I'd be at #14 right now.

~~~
jwblackwell
This is the reason I made this! Strangely we'd be at 14 as well! I was quite
impressed and surprised at how low most ranking are. Alexa isn't exactly the
most accurate measure but still, I've seen ours rise suitably with traffic.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Hah, nice! I run PortableApps.com, ranked on Alexa at 8,171. We get 1.5 - 2
million visitors a month. We've never done any advertising or major
partnerships, it's just been word of mouth and organic press coverage. What's
your #14?

------
argumentum
Um, where is Reddit? At first I thought they were excluding exited companies,
but then I saw Heroku at #15.

------
argumentum
Also interesting: Hacker News itself (a YC "product/service" if not exactly a
YC company) would come in at #6.

